# Fauteuil de bureau



## steuve (6 Janvier 2010)

Salut,

Je suis à la recherche d'un nouveau fauteuil de bureau pour l'ordinateur. Si certains possèdent un type de fauteuil confortable pour passer des heures devant l'ordi, merci de faire part de vos avis (avec photos c'est mieux ).

Merci,
Steuve


----------



## stephaaanie (6 Janvier 2010)

Ouais mais ici y'a que des tabourets de bar bringebalants et quelques vieilles chaises patinées par le temps qui crissent sur les tomettes humides de ce troquet rarement balayé.

Alors bon courage pour tes recherches, hein.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)

steuve a dit:


> Je suis à la recherche d'un nouveau fauteuil de bureau pour l'ordinateur.



Mais que veux-tu donc qu'il en fasse ?
Il n'a pas de fesse pour poser dessus !

Ah ces geek ! Aucun sens commun !


----------



## boodou (6 Janvier 2010)

Voilà


----------



## tantoillane (6 Janvier 2010)

Si c'est pour bosser, je n'ai rien à te conseiller niveau fauteuil, mais par contre pose bien ton avant bras sur la table quand tu tiens la souris et essaye d'avoir le regard qui arrive à peu près au niveau du haut de l'écran, et surtout travaille pas dans une pièce trop froide ! C'est mon expérience personnelle de quand je programme pendant 5 heures pour les TDs


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> ...quelques vieilles chaises patinées par le temps...



Euh, elles sont plutôt patinées par les fesses des habitué(e)s du bar


----------



## boodou (6 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, elles sont plutôt patinées par les fesses des habitué(e)s du bar



tu confonds ; ce sont les fesses qui sont patinées par les tapes (cf JP)


----------



## stephaaanie (7 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> tu confonds ; ce sont les fesses qui sont patinées par les tapes (cf JP)



J'y lis une contrepétrie, moi. Voire deux en trichant un peu.


----------



## JPTK (7 Janvier 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> J'y lis une contrepétrie, moi. Voire deux en trichant un peu.



Comment tu fais ?


----------



## SPIDEY (7 Janvier 2010)

Moi aussi j'en recherche un
Cuir assise assez haute pour soutenir le cou avec roulettes bien sur
si vous avez des bons plans


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Janvier 2010)

Moi j'en ai un super.

C'est un fauteuil chauffeur de R18 monté sur roulettes.

Trop cool, confort et tout, assez large pour que je puisse m'asseoir en tailleur quand j'ai envie.

Hé ouais.

Maintenant démerdez vous à trouver une R18. 


Et venez pas pleurer pour avoir des photos, z'en aurez pas. Non mais.


----------



## JPTK (7 Janvier 2010)

Moi j'ai gagné ça :






139 &#8364; chez Ik et A. Ferme, confortable, je suis fan, mais je m'assoie mal et je me nique les lombaires quand même :rateau:


----------



## SPIDEY (7 Janvier 2010)

Un fauteuil d'une R18 !!!
Excellent mon père en avait une quand j'étais gosse, le top du confort


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Janvier 2010)

Hé oui. 

Pis ça a quand même plus de gueule que les merdes ikea que certains nous sortent avec fierté.


----------



## Romuald (7 Janvier 2010)

En plus je ne serai pas étonné que celui que propose Bobby ait 'eau chaude, eau froide, eau mitigée©' sur l'un des deux accoudoirs


----------



## JPTK (7 Janvier 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hé oui.
> 
> Pis ça a quand même plus de gueule que les merdes ikea que certains nous sortent avec fierté.



Ça vaut pas un siège de R21 tout ça 
Pour une fois que je gagne quelque chose merde quoi !


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Ça vaut pas un siège de R21 tout ça
> Pour une fois que je gagne quelque chose merde quoi !




Pour une fois que tu gagnes un truc, c'est un fauteuil merdique ikea en fausse imitation skaï qui te nique le dos... 

T'as pas le sentiment que le sort s'acharne des fois?


----------



## JPTK (7 Janvier 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pour une fois que tu gagnes un truc, c'est un fauteuil merdique ikea en fausse imitation skaï qui te nique le dos...
> 
> T'as pas le sentiment que le sort s'acharne des fois?



C'est pas du skieu !!! 
C'est du tissu !
Attends 139 , jamais j'ai eu un fauteuil aussi cher ! 
Et je me nique le dos parce que ça me plaît, je me force car j'adore ma kiné :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Attends 139 &#8364;, jamais j'ai eu un fauteuil aussi cher !



Ben...
Je pige plus rien, moi, je croyais que tu l'avais gagné? :mouais:

Cette histoire se complique de seconde en seconde.


----------



## legascon (7 Janvier 2010)

Le fauteuil Ikéa posté ci-dessus est vraiment pas mal.

Mais, quitte à s'installer un fauteuil de bagnole, autant prendre un fauteuil chauffant, de Saab ou de Volvo.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi j'en ai un super.
> 
> C'est un fauteuil chauffeur de R18 monté sur roulettes.


Avec un becquet arrière et des roulette jantes larges?


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Janvier 2010)

Tu dis ça pour avoir des photos, ça ne prend pas. 


Jaloux.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Janvier 2010)

Et le fauteuil de la R18, c'est plus confortable que celui de la Safrane ?


----------



## Grug (7 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et le fauteuil de la R18, c'est plus confortable que celui de la Safrane ?


La safrane ne rentrait pas dans le salon !


----------



## destructor (7 Janvier 2010)

Grug a dit:


> La safrane ne rentrait pas dans le salon !


Je préfère le siège baquet de ma polo , R quoi ?
Cela existe encore ?


----------



## claudde (7 Janvier 2010)

il y a çà http://www.hermanmiller.com/Products/Aeron-Chairs décrit chez http://www.urbanbike.com/index.php/site/un-siege-aerien-aeron/


----------



## aCLR (7 Janvier 2010)

steuve a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je suis à la recherche d'un nouveau fauteuil de bureau pour l'ordinateur. Si certains possèdent un type de fauteuil confortable pour passer des heures devant l'ordi, merci de faire part de vos avis (avec photos c'est mieux ).
> 
> ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2010)

Un truc comme ça ?


----------



## boodou (7 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un truc comme ça ?



Tiens depuis le début je me demandais qui allait nous la sortir celle-ci


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Tiens depuis le début je me demandais qui allait nous la sortir celle-ci &#8230;


D'autant que venant de lui, je m'attendais plutôt à un Myfab, quand j'ai vu le lien...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Janvier 2010)

steuve a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je suis à la recherche d'un nouveau fauteuil de bureau pour l'ordinateur. Si certains possèdent un type de fauteuil confortable pour passer des heures devant l'ordi, merci de faire part de vos avis (avec photos c'est mieux ).
> 
> ...



Je ne te proposerais bien celui-ci mais tout le monde ne peut pas s'asseoir dessus...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je ne te proposerais bien celui-ci mais tout le monde ne peut pas s'asseoir dessus...



:love: ... Le jour où je gagne au loto :king:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> :love: ... Le jour où je gagne au loto :king:



Ben ouais, mais joue alors !


----------



## boodou (7 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> D'autant que venant de lui, je m'attendais plutôt à un Myfab, quand j'ai vu le lien...



Le Myfab tu t'y assois après, en fin de séance, pour reposer le fondement


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Janvier 2010)

prenez place, je vous en prie...


----------



## JPTK (7 Janvier 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben...
> Je pige plus rien, moi, je croyais que tu l'avais gagné? :mouais:
> 
> Cette histoire se complique de seconde en seconde.



Le fait de l'avoir gagné ne change rien à sa valeur !!


----------



## jugnin (7 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Le fait de l'avoir gagné ne change rien à sa valeur !!



Ah ah, te voilà enfin révélé, lamentablement vautré dans le subtil piège tendu par bobby... Monsieur est altermondialistogauchiste, mais Monsieur mesure la valeur de ses biens à sa seule traduction monétaire, que Monsieur n'est pas peu fier d'afficher à autrui !

Vermine capitaliste !


----------



## SPIDEY (7 Janvier 2010)

Moi je voyais plutôt quelque chose dans ce genre mais après c'est chacun son truc 
http://www.top-office.com/mobilier/fauteuil/fauteuil-bureau/fauteuil-de-bureau-maxima-cuir-noir.html


----------



## Grug (7 Janvier 2010)

un LC7 et tout est dit.


----------



## steuve (7 Janvier 2010)

claudde a dit:


> il y a çà http://www.hermanmiller.com/Products/Aeron-Chairs décrit chez http://www.urbanbike.com/index.php/site/un-siege-aerien-aeron/



Durant un stage en Australie, des gars de mon équipe avaient ce genre de fauteuil et c'est clair que c'est ultra confortable et léger. Par contre niveau prix... :mouais:


----------



## aCLR (7 Janvier 2010)

steuve a dit:


> (&#8230 Par contre niveau prix... :mouais:



Revend ta steuve de skieu avant&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah ah, te voilà enfin révélé, lamentablement vautré dans le subtil piège tendu par bobby... Monsieur est altermondialistogauchiste, mais Monsieur mesure la valeur de ses biens à sa seule traduction monétaire, que Monsieur n'est pas peu fier d'afficher à autrui !
> 
> Vermine capitaliste !


hé oui, car je suis méga-subtil.

Ce vil et veule auditeur de "là-bas si j'y suis" (saloperie d'émission de saleté de gauchiss s'il en est) s'est vendu tout seul.

Hin!


----------



## steuve (7 Janvier 2010)

qui connait ce genre de fauteuil ? 

http://www.haworth.fr/fr/products_all/seating/desk/zody_system_89_office_chair.php


----------



## jugnin (7 Janvier 2010)

steuve a dit:


> Durant un stage en Australie, des gars de mon équipe avaient ce genre de fauteuil et c'est clair que c'est ultra confortable et léger. Par contre niveau prix... :mouais:



Ah ouais, mais si t'es pauvre aussi... On peut pas t'aider, hein.


----------



## steuve (7 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah ouais, mais si t'es pauvre aussi... On peut pas t'aider, hein.



Super la réponse . En même temps doit bien exister d'autres types de fauteuil confortable pour moins cher. Du moins sinon je ne demanderais pas sur ce forum où je remarque que certains se lâchent. Après sans doute que la section y joue aussi


----------



## rizoto (7 Janvier 2010)

kinnarps fait des trucs sympas


----------



## JPTK (7 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah ah, te voilà enfin révélé, lamentablement vautré dans le subtil piège tendu par bobby... Monsieur est altermondialistogauchiste, mais Monsieur mesure la valeur de ses biens à sa seule traduction monétaire, que Monsieur n'est pas peu fier d'afficher à autrui !
> 
> Vermine capitaliste !



Pardon j'ai été faible mais j'avais bu de la gnole du pépé :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Janvier 2010)

steuve a dit:


> Après sans doute que la section y joue aussi



Voilà, t'as tout compris


----------



## boodou (8 Janvier 2010)

très sobre, le bidet :


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah ouais, mais si t'es pauvre aussi... On peut pas t'aider, hein.



Et on veut surtout pas non plus.


----------



## SPIDEY (8 Janvier 2010)

Que pensez vous de celui là


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Janvier 2010)

Moi je te conseille celui-ci qui a l'avantage indéniable de laisser un petit courant d'air passer sur la raie, si il est correctement employé.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Janvier 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> hé oui, car je suis méga-subtil.



*Mouahahahahahahahahahahaha*


----------



## jpmiss (8 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Grug (8 Janvier 2010)

en plus c'est cool on peut choisir la couleur.


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ouais mais ici y'a que des tabourets de bar bringebalants et quelques vieilles chaises patinées par le temps qui crissent sur les tomettes humides de ce troquet rarement balayé.
> 
> Alors bon courage pour tes recherches, hein.



Ah ouais. En fait c'est vraiment dégueulasse ici. :hein:


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2010)

T'as oublié de vider les cendriers, d'ailleurs...
Allez !...


----------

